# Returning to the UK



## deanscroft (May 2, 2009)

I have been living in Spain for 18 months but am considering moving back to the UK. When I came out here I transferred my health cover from the UK to Spain with a E106 form. This E106 runs until January 2010.

My questions are - What happens to my health cover if I return to the UK?
and does it make any difference if I return before or after my E106 expires?

Any help will be much appreciated

Deanscroft


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

deanscroft said:


> I have been living in Spain for 18 months but am considering moving back to the UK. When I came out here I transferred my health cover from the UK to Spain with a E106 form. This E106 runs until January 2010.
> 
> My questions are - What happens to my health cover if I return to the UK?
> and does it make any difference if I return before or after my E106 expires?
> ...



This link should be of use to you then.

Returning to the UK


Regards,
Tallulah.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

deanscroft said:


> I have been living in Spain for 18 months but am considering moving back to the UK. When I came out here I transferred my health cover from the UK to Spain with a E106 form. This E106 runs until January 2010.
> 
> My questions are - What happens to my health cover if I return to the UK?
> and does it make any difference if I return before or after my E106 expires?
> ...


What a shame you are thinking of returning. Isn't it what you thought or is it due to circumstances? Sorry to be nosey...but I am

Seriously, there has been a lot of debate about people going back to Blighty. But I don't know whether to be sad or happy for you!?:noidea:

Feel free to tell me to mind my own business, I won't be offended:hurt:


----------

